# Online photography course?



## peppies (Dec 11, 2007)

I've read numerous discussions in this forum about online photography courses. I am a teacher on the Proud Photography - website teaching photography online. First of all let me get one thing straight - I hate spamming so I made sure my post has been approved by ThePhotoForum.com administrators first before I posted it. 

As number of people commented about mixed experience with online courses, some even wouldn't recommend them, we decided to give the two of you guys an opportunity to enrol for free and show you real benefits of online photography education with human one-on-one support. All we want in return is your honest opinion about our course expressed in this forum.

*How to apply?* Just post in this thread and we will randomly select 2 people announced here by December 15, 2007.

To make it fair and transparent, we will only consider ThePhotoForum members having proven history here and the post count above 20. Why? This will ensure our offer is genuine and sceptics could track the two winners are real people interested in learning photography, randomly selected from the forum.

The link to the website is in my signature if you want to see the course outlines.

Thank you and good luck!

Peter


----------



## tarpleyg (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm up for it...

Greg


----------



## memento (Dec 11, 2007)

*inconspicuously moves up to the front row*


----------



## m1a1fan (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd certainly be interested.


----------



## JaimieH (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow that is kind of you Peter.  I would love to be considered but I don't have the required post.  So if I do have the required by then I would love to be considered.  I have not been able to find any classes around my area only workshops that require that you live further out than an 85 mile radius .

~Jaimie


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 11, 2007)

If this was actually approved then I'm in.


----------



## GwagDesigns (Dec 11, 2007)

*Joins line* Id jump at the chance to learn more in any way.


----------



## atseeyob (Dec 11, 2007)

I am not sure if I have the number of post to put me in the class...........hey I would like to be one of the two.


----------



## astrostu (Dec 11, 2007)

I think I'm interested, but I've looked at the site and I'm not certain what you actually do other than "teach photography" ... but no real specifics.  A few questions:

(1) How long does your program take?  Is it a set length of time, or set number of lessons, and if so, how long/many?

(2) What are you teaching?  Basic how-to-use-a-camera, portraiture, landscapes, wildlife, workflow, etc.?


----------



## amara_shadow (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, what a great opportunity, I think I will join in too!


----------



## Happy Hour (Dec 11, 2007)

i'm a newbie but id love 2 take it for my cam I got yesterday! :thumbup:


----------



## basil4j (Dec 11, 2007)

*Raises hand*


----------



## Trish1977 (Dec 11, 2007)

Me too, me too!


----------



## Snyder (Dec 11, 2007)

Sure, sounds like a great oppurtunity, sign me up for this free trail.


----------



## KristinaS (Dec 11, 2007)

I would also like to toss my name into the hat! What a nice offer. Thanks!


----------



## peppies (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you very much everyone for the overwhelming response. What a great community! I'm very much looking forward to this Saturday to announce two lucky winners. 

Message for Astrostu : If you looked at the website it has pretty long and detailed description of what you would learn in each lesson. The course is aimed at the beginners in photography but more advanced photographers will benefit from it as well. There are 13 lessons, no time restrictions. You do the course in your own time and pace. The course is performed completely online and there are no CDs or books you would need. It has been successfully reviewed by the Ephotozine (British online photography magazine) and DPS (Digital Photography School Blog), two respected players in online photography world. I can PM the links to those interested to see the reviews.

Peter


----------



## astrostu (Dec 12, 2007)

peppies said:


> Message for Astrostu : If you looked at the website it has pretty long and detailed description of what you would learn in each lesson. The course is aimed at the beginners in photography but more advanced photographers will benefit from it as well. There are 13 lessons, no time restrictions. You do the course in your own time and pace. The course is performed completely online and there are no CDs or books you would need. It has been successfully reviewed by the Ephotozine (British online photography magazine) and DPS (Digital Photography School Blog), two respected players in online photography world. I can PM the links to those interested to see the reviews.




D'oh!  I was looking at the links off to the right and couldn't find any specifics.  I didn't do the obvious thing and scroll down the main page ... 

Please put me into the running for the class!


----------



## DHammer (Dec 12, 2007)

I too would love to be considered for your online course I have been researching these for months and have been skeptical would love to be able to give an honest review of your services.

Dennis


----------



## ernie (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm always ready to learn, so sign me up!


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 12, 2007)

Sure why not I'll try it.


----------



## cindyg2024 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am still somewhat new here, but I would love th opportunity to take your online course!!!  Please put my name "in the hat" for consideration.


----------



## Happy Hour (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow after reading your website I really hope I win. It sounds like a fun class!! If I had the $$ I think I'd actually pay 4 it. But Christmas is a tight time for everyone.:thumbup:


----------



## Kawi_T (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd love to be in the consideration but don't think I have the required posts.  Looking forward to hearing the review.  I'd be willing to spend $85 to learn how to take better pics (I really stink).  Oops, by saying I'd pay did I just take myself out of the free running?  J/K


----------



## JDS (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll put my name in the hat.  I've seen your site and have been curious, but have always felt online courses seemed 'cheap'.  I'd be willing to give a full review of the entire experience if chosen.


----------



## peppies (Dec 13, 2007)

atseeyob said:


> I am not sure if I have the number of post to put me in the class...........hey I would like to be one of the two.


 


Kawi_T said:


> I'd love to be in the consideration but don't think I have the required posts. Looking forward to hearing the review. I'd be willing to spend $85 to learn how to take better pics (I really stink). Oops, by saying I'd pay did I just take myself out of the free running? J/K


 


JaimieH said:


> Wow that is kind of you Peter. I would love to be considered but I don't have the required post. So if I do have the required by then I would love to be considered. I have not been able to find any classes around my area only workshops that require that you live further out than an 85 mile radius .
> 
> ~Jaimie


 
Guys, you can still make it. You have about 40 hours to make your posts. 18 people qualify so far.


----------



## Silverskyes (Dec 13, 2007)

peppies said:


> Guys, you can still make it. You have about 40 hours to make your posts. 18 people qualify so far.



Well, since I just found this site tonight and this is my first post I won't qualify but I checked out your site and am very interested.  I think I might give it a try.


----------



## tmagee (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm relatively new to the site.  I'm one of those people who grind it out and learn things through trial and error (I hardly ever read the instruction manuals for assemblies).  I've spent the past year getting back into photography by getting in the field and trying different things.  I think I've reached a point in my photography where I want to do more and don't know exactly how to do that.  This forum has been a great tool for me.  There is such a wealth of knowledge on this site that I've been able to search topics and find the answers that I'm looking for.  Learning from other people and their experiences is so much better then reading manuals.  So that's my long answer of saying that I'm very interested in trying something new, learning more, and participating in an online course.  Good Luck Everyone


----------



## bellavita64 (Dec 14, 2007)

I want to join in too!


----------



## Josh_C (Dec 14, 2007)

I wont qualify, but am very interested to hear what the participants have to say about the course.  I have looked into this and havnt really got a feel for what these courses actually teach you.  Awesome what you are doing, Im anxious to hear the results!


----------



## peppies (Dec 15, 2007)

Today is the day!!! 

20 people qualify and the winners will be announced today, December 15, 2007, between 8:00pm - 9:00pm EST - Eastern Standard Time (US). 

Put your name in the hat before it's too late!


----------



## memento (Dec 15, 2007)

Woo-Hooo!!1!!!one!!1!! 

:smileys::bouncy:





First, I'd like to thank Peter....... :mrgreen:


----------



## Joves (Dec 15, 2007)

memento said:


> Woo-Hooo!!1!!!one!!1!!
> 
> :smileys::bouncy:
> 
> ...


 Thats a good one! Sucks for me I just joined yesterday. :banghead: Well atleast I found an active forum, almost all the other ones Im at are really slow.


----------



## jols (Dec 15, 2007)

me please


----------



## peppies (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok guys, the selection is now closed, two winners will be selected in about 20 minutes from the following members:

*tarpleyg, memento, m1a1fan, sideburns, gwagdesigns, astrostu, amara shadow, happy hour, basil4j, trish1977, snyder, kristinaS, dhammer, ernie, monkeykoder, cindyg2024, kawi T, jds, tmagee, bellavita64, jols.*

Thank you all for participating and good luck!


----------



## peppies (Dec 15, 2007)

And the two lucky winners are.................





amara shadow 
&
jols!​ 
Congratulations to the winners and thank all of you again for participation!​

Two winners will be contacted shortly about how to proceed into the course.​ 
Peter​


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!

im stunned

i never win anything

cant wait to get get started


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

enjoy


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

started it and made a mistake already but thats due to me and my pc skills ha ha.

it looks very interesting and when i get stuck in i will keep you all posted on my progress thats if your interested ha ha. if this thread stays quiet i assume no one is ha ha


----------



## Helen B (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll be very interested in your posts, and look forward to reading them.

Thanks,
Helen


----------



## amara_shadow (Dec 16, 2007)

So excited that I won!! I can't wait to get started. Will be sure to keep everyone up to date on what I think.


----------



## itsanaddiction (Dec 16, 2007)

I want to be considered...but I don't have enough posts. I don't see how the number of post make you legit for wanting to learn. If we didn't want to learn from others we wouldn't be on the forum to being with!


----------



## Doug (Dec 16, 2007)

I am really interested in hearing how the two who won are doing and their thoughts on the course.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Dec 16, 2007)

itsanaddiction said:


> I want to be considered...but I don't have enough posts. I don't see how the number of post make you legit for wanting to learn. If we didn't want to learn from others we wouldn't be on the forum to being with!


You should have had 20 posts by _yesterday _if you read the date they were selecting the winners... :cheers:


----------



## itsanaddiction (Dec 16, 2007)

well i'm so sorry! it was on the main page and i didn't see the date. excuse me


----------



## amara_shadow (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi everyone. Just thought I would pop in...started the course this morning, and so far so good!! Have completed the first lesson, and submitted some photos. Got through the second lesson earlier too.


----------



## jols (Dec 17, 2007)

hi guys im on lesson four which means going out and about to take some pics.  so this lesson will take longer.

the previous ones could be done sat in the lounge, nice and comfy.

i submitted 3 pics and got my feedback this morning, which was fast.

the teacher gave me some tips on how to make the pics better although i posted them too small so he couldne really give a good assessment [but that was my fault not his]

the course is 84 dollars which is 40 pound in my money and if anybody is interested i think its well worth it.

lots of stuff to print out and digest and 13 lessons in total. 

[and if anybody is wondering i was not asked to say this ]

oh oh and they also have a forum so we can see what each other is up too


----------



## steffie1100 (Dec 17, 2007)

Im new here and a beginer, I would love to sign up for the online classes.


----------



## amara_shadow (Dec 17, 2007)

I too have recived feedback on the 3 photos that I submitted yesterday as part of lesson 1 - and received some good pointers. Funny you should say Jols that your photos were too small for in depth feedback - so were mine apparently! So that's something to keep in mind next time!!

I am up to lesson 4 - playing around with aperture and depth of field. Hopefully the weather clears up today and I can get outside.

A good course so far!!


----------



## jols (Dec 18, 2007)

ok guys 

came across my first prob with the course.

i had a question so posted it last night and first thing this morning my query has been answered.

i think i may get a lot out of this course.

some of the info you can get out of any text book, but the way it is explained is so clear even i understand it ha ha


----------



## Silverskyes (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm so glad you guys are reporting back on your experience with this class.  I have always had an interest in photography but must admit that I know nothing!  I just received a new fancy camera as a gift, that has so much on it and I have no idea how to use it.  
Is this a good class for someone like me who needs to learn everything?


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 18, 2007)

im in..


----------



## jols (Dec 18, 2007)

I would say yes, although if you got a book it would say the same stuff.
BUT
the way they word the 'rules' makes it very understandable.

also you can post them questions and the replies are written for new phototogs so its not all the jargon just plain english.  ha ha 

at $84  or 44 pound i think it would be well worth it.


hope all this feedback helps


----------



## xjoycex (Dec 18, 2007)

Too bad I missed this...  
I just registered today in this forum and was actually looking for an online class to start from...


----------



## amara_shadow (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah I would say that it is great for beginners - I am a complete beginner too, and finding it really good.


----------



## MRivera (Dec 19, 2007)

great offer.., let us know about your progress amara ans Jols. maybe the rest of us could benifit with some pointers. I am new and interesting on going to class to learn how to use my new camera. Good luck on your course.


----------



## JDS (Dec 19, 2007)

Would it be possible to get a full review of the entire experience when the both of you are finished with the course?  I'd like to get my wife into photography some, and I think this is something that she might enjoy.  If it helps her learn enough, I'll be totally willing to pay for it for her.

What I'm looking for is:

What did you like?

What did you dislike?

Did you get a full explanation of each of the areas you were taught in, or were you left with questions?

Were you able to ask those questions and get answers?


I don't necessarily want a review on each section (I think there were 13, right?), but I'd like to get a good feel for how the entire course played out, including all the ups & downs.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## LoKaM (Dec 19, 2007)

Wish I could apply but I joined this forum 2 days ago haha.


----------



## amara_shadow (Dec 19, 2007)

Can and will definitely do a full review once I have finished the course. Still on lesson 4 at the moment, waiting for a fine day to get out and shoot, and being a film user, got the get them developed too! But it's all good, you can take as long as you want with the course.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 19, 2007)

What a great way to promote a product that you believe in. I cannot believe that I did not see this post until today. 

I think I would have been a perfect candidate to try his out. Just new enough to photography to benefit (about 6 months in the dSLR world), and just experienced and "aged" enough to be able to give a sincerely honest opinion of it from an educational and technical content level... seeing that I am an advanced computer trainer myself.

Congrats!! The winners definately deserve it! :thumbup: :mrgreen: :thumbup:

Edit:
After looking over the site and content, and seeing that they are offering the course at just under $85US, if this offer is still available 1-2 weeks maximum after Christmas, I'll sign up, pay for it and come back with my own feedback! Heck, I just put over $1650 into a single lens, whats another 85 bucks... on my next pay? :lmao:


----------



## jols (Dec 20, 2007)

i will definately keep everyone posted.

i am on lesson 4 as well and i too waiting for a nice day to get ut and take some photos.

i will probably do it after christmas now as amara said you can take as long as you want to do the course.

cant say much more at the moment for fear of repeating myself, but i am really enjoying it 

also will do a full reveiw when finished.

if anyone wants to asks any quetions ask away

[keep the questions on this thread then everything is under one roof so to speak]


----------



## Josh_C (Dec 20, 2007)

Are there quizzes and such involved with the course? Assignments?


----------



## m1a1fan (Dec 20, 2007)

Josh_C said:


> Are there quizzes and such involved with the course? Assignments?


 
Yes there are.  I just signed up the other day.  Seems like it'll be fairly educational.  Throughout each training module are quizes and you submit photos at the end of each training module.

I plan on writing a full review when I complete the course.


----------



## Josh_C (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool, thanks! Being a college student I tend to read and not remember unless there is a quiz involved, haha. I will most likely take this course soon, as long as the reviews are good, ha! Seems like everyone loves it so far.


----------



## m1a1fan (Dec 20, 2007)

Josh_C said:


> Cool, thanks! Being a college student I tend to read and not remember unless there is a quiz involved, haha.


 
Ya, I remember those days...


----------



## Doug (Dec 20, 2007)

I sent an email asking about the special price $84.60 and how long it would be in effect. This is the responce I got.

"I can assure you the special price will last at least till the end of this
year. It is possible that it will be extended but it is not decided yet.
If you have more questions, please do not hesitate to contact us again.

Best regards

Peter Timko"


----------



## jols (Dec 22, 2007)

good to see people interested and i will be back after christmas with more reports


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL


----------



## RTXPIX (Dec 30, 2007)

I am saving up for a DSLR and only have a P&S at the moment.  Can you take the course with a P&S?

Thanks,
RTX


----------



## amara_shadow (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey RTXPIX, the course can be taken with a P&S, you just have to use the different modes and settings. But short answer is yes.


----------



## Rayzn (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know if I meet the post requirement because I haven't checked my stats but I would like to apply because I meet the "amateur" requirement.  I just bought a nice package with some lens, tripods and a rebel xt. It would be my first camera I've ever owned and I need a lending hand.


----------



## RTXPIX (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Amara!


----------



## jols (Dec 31, 2007)

razyn    the comp is over and amara and i won.

answer about the point and shooter   go for it.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 31, 2007)

I've signed up for the course and started it a few minutes ago. I also would not mind sharing my opinions of this experience, if no one minds?


First impressions are that the sign-up process is VERY fast and effecient. From entering the info to opening the first course was a very quick 1-2 minutes.

The interface and manner that the information is displayed is clean and clear. The introduction at this point is very basic and will serve to assist even those that have little to no experience in photography.

So far I've not learned anything, but I would consider myself more of an intermediate amateur who has a lot of the basics down pat. Even though, I am enjoying the process nicely and hope to gain something later on in the more advanced sections.


----------



## kdabbagh (Dec 31, 2007)

jols said:


> lots of stuff to print out and digest and 13 lessons in total.



hey jols,

how much stuff u gotta print out? and what kind? just documents or u have to print out in color and so?


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 31, 2007)

You do not need to print anything, its all in web format, however at the end of each section you have the choice of printing it out or savng it in PDF format.


----------



## BPALMER (Jan 7, 2008)

I am curious as to how the people taking this course are liking it. is there any more input ??
                                              bp


----------



## jols (Jan 7, 2008)

i am doing the course.

no more news as yet.

christmas and work and kids got a bit in the way!!!!!!!

starting my next assignment this week but want it perfect before i submit it.

there is no time limit on the course so its not a probelm.

and the tuors are really really helpful:mrgreen:


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 7, 2008)

I am taking a couple of days off due to work, but I have done all 13 modules, and missing only the assignment for the last module to complete.

What specifically do you want to know?


----------



## amara_shadow (Jan 7, 2008)

Families matters have kept me from moving on, but I hope to get back on track with it next week when everything settles down. I have enjoyed the work so far though.


----------



## SPANIARD. (Jan 7, 2008)

Keep reporting guys im checking this thread daily.


----------



## jols (Jan 8, 2008)

will do.  although nothing to report until i have finished each assignment.

pm me with an questions


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 8, 2008)

Why PM? Ask here, that way more members can benefit from the exchange.


----------



## jasonkt (Jan 20, 2008)

I am very curious how the course went after reading this, I assume you must have completed it by now?  Or are you still going strong?  

$85 seems like a great deal, the price of a few good books only.  I am going to look for you two on the site's forum (if allowed to access it before I sign up), do you have similar handles?


----------



## jols (Jan 20, 2008)

im jols here there and everywhere.

hope to move on with the assignments this week as im taking a week of work.

post more progress soon


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 20, 2008)

I have completed the course except for the final assignment.  I'm holding off on doing that so that I can practice while on vacation the first week in February and get proper pictures.

My forum name there is also the same as here.  I am not sure, but I believe that course takers have access to a couple of student specific forum topics, but besides that, I believe anyone can join their general topic areas.


----------



## MarcusM (Jan 21, 2008)

I just stumbled across this thread while searching for recommended photography books in the forums, and this is a very interesting and beneficial thread. Thanks jols, amara, and jerryph for the feedback on the course.

My question is specifically for jerryph - I was very surprised to see that it took you almost exactly a week to complete the bulk of the course - all but the final assignment. That is very quick...would you say that the course is comprehensive, or did you just learn some tips here and there?

Honestly, $85 seems like a real good deal, but at the same time it almost makes me question the quality of the course. How much information could one possibly learn from a course that is $85? (Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that things have to be expensive to be of value, but this just sounds like one of those "too-good-to-be-true" deals.)


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 22, 2008)

lol... it does sound fast, and I find the fact humorous that you counted the days from the starting post to see that I did indeed take a short time to speed through it.

It was the holidays, weather was cold here in Canada and I was in vacation mode. If you spend 8 hours a day at it, read as fast as I do, you can likely do it in 5 days, not a week.

The quality of the course is good, no need to question it, but it is geared perfectly for the beginner or advanced beginner.

I would classify myself as an intermediate, so a lot of what I was reading about was very familiar. I did take the time to read through it all, though, and do the assignments, becuase "repetition is the mother of excellence", and it never hurts to reinforce knowledge or look at something you have done in the past, in a new way. I did have a few holes in my knowledge that were filled. I'd not call that tips, but more than that. I call that reinforcing the foundation. Everyone who wants to take better photos had better have a solid foundation in the basics. Else one is building their house on quicksand.

The one-on-one exchanges between my tutor are great and not something I was used to (I can self-teach myself near anything!), and VERY appreciated. They were polite, helpful and yes, very professional.

Honestly, I can see this course benefiting at least 75% of the people on this board. It is not intended to be the sum of all knowledge in the photography world (no single course is!), and it is not the last lesson in photography one will have... but for most, it SHOULD be their first.

Sincerely, one needs to evaluate their own level and if it is below the intermediate level, this course will help you out. It did help me, and will still continue to help me as I now take the results and resubmit what I hope to be better results to get my final grade and make sure that what I learned is from a solid foundation.

I enjoyed and continue to profit from the experience.


----------



## MarcusM (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I would probably classify myself as a beginning intermediate. I know most of the basics. (I think you can tell when you catch yourself doing the same things over and over and feel like you know everything - then you know it's time to take it to the next level and try something new)

I think I might try taking this course in the near future. I figure, I'll have to walk away with some new knowledge, and even if it's not a mind-blowing course, it's not like I'm losing a big investment.


----------



## vonbonds (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reviews all...especially JerryPH.  I am a total beginner so it sounds like this course is perfect for me.  I am just waiting to purchase my first DSLR camera before I take it.


----------



## domromer (Jan 28, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 7, 2008)

***Bump***

Hey Jols and Amara, just wanted to know if you guys have completed the online photo courses, or if you've progressed any more.

Just curious to see what you think of the courses and content?


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 6, 2008)

To bring a dead thread to life, I finished the course last month after I came back from my vacation.

Thoughts after having done it:

- It was fun.
- It was way too short/fast, but thats more MY fault.
- The instructors are professional and nice to deal with.
- It taught me things, even some that were not on the curriculum.
- I strongly feel it would help beginners becuase it is very well designed.
- The price was rediculously cheap for what you got.

... and the final comment... yes, my picture taking skills did improve since taking the course.

I was told that I would get a certificate of some kind via the mail.  A nice touch!

So, again, if you are a beginner and interested in a nice online course that covers the basics, at least go over there and check it out, ask a few questions before you make a decision.


----------



## amara_shadow (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, life has been pretty frantic - but I have still been snapping photos and trying to submit for my assignments. I am up to assignment 5....taking my time with the photos so that I can find the right ones to submit.

I have been using film up to now - and have just bought a D-SLR....so will see how that goes for the remainder of the course.

I am definitely learning a lot - and in the composition lesson that I am working through now - that definitely has some great tips and info in it.

Will keep you all updated. Sorry I haven't been in touch earlier


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 16, 2008)

I've just received my certificate from them yesterday. 

It took something like 4 weeks to arrive, but that was becuase they are in Australia and I am in Canada.

Nice feeling!


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Mar 17, 2008)

Very cool.


----------

